# Long time lurker, first time poster!



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

After a lot of research I finally decided to get a hedgie. I saw an albino male on craigslist for 120.00 and took the plunge.

His previous owner was alledgedly allergic to him and could no longer keep him. His name was Jack but I decided to be cliche and name him Sonic.

He has quite the attitude. Huffing and puffing and trying to blow the house down  But so cute anyways. And maybe in time he'll warm up to me, maybe not but it would be nice.

I have him in a single unit Ferret Nation right now(no ramps or levels obviously) and he seems quite happy.

I'll probably be posting and lurking more around here and figured I should say hi and here's a picture of Sonic!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!  Sonic is an adorable ball,hopefully he'll warm up to you soon enough.  The FN is a awesome cage.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome! Hope to hear more about Sonic, he sure is a cute albino ball!


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

I see you've spilled a box of toothpicks. Oh wait, I see a nose.  

Congrats on your new guy, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

My friend told me he looks like a pile of rice


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't feel bad...I didn't know Snarf had a face or legs for the first six weeks. He's come a loooong way in three months...and I am convinced...(don't tell anyone this: they all think I'm a weirdo already) that a lot of living happily with a hedgie comes down to your energy. If your attitude and energy are saying "I'll love you no matter how grumpy you are" he'll know it and respond to it. I don't have any data to support this but I'm pretty **** sure.  

I LOVE this: He has quite the attitude. Huffing and puffing and trying to blow the house down But so cute anyways. And maybe in time he'll warm up to me, maybe not but it would be nice.

I am so excited for you and your ball o' rice!


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

He's adorable!  

My Sonic was like this when I first got him (and still is!). I hope you have more luck than me trying to get him to be less huffy haha.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on Sonic!!!

He's so cute!  At least, I'd like to believe that he's cute...can't really tell. But I've never seen a "not cute" hedgie....so....I'm going on faith. :lol: 

I am really beginning to love the albi's

Can't wait to see more of him...like his eyes. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Can't wait to see more of him...like his eyes. :lol:


 :lol: 
You crack me up!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations, he's beautiful


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Got bit today by Sonic, all my fault though for having cat food smell on my hands(totally forgot about it). He's still huffy and puffy and hissing but only when I hold him, if I put him down in his playpen he'll run around exploring. And he thouroughly enjoys runnings into the sides of his playpen with his nose snuggly engulfed in a toilet paper roll.

He's definitely not going to let me pet him anytime soon, that's for sure. But watching him play is pretty adorable. Here's a picture with his eyes and the rest of his mug


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

What a cute face!! Adorable!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your hedgie is gorgeous! Such an adorable little white hedgie w!ith a big personality


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe! There's that cute face we all knew was there! I do love all those white quills every which way. He's adorable!


----------

